# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Wal-Mart Neighborhood Market

## JimTrabersColostomyBag

Heard WMNM going in at NW corner of 36th Ave. and Rock Creek Road.... Anyone else heard that?

----------


## venture

Probably will happen about the same time the new east side Walmart on Hwy 9 goes up. :-P

----------


## Jersey Boss

If you are refrencing the property by Perfect Swing, that is owned by LOWE'S

----------


## venture

> If you are refrencing the property by Perfect Swing, that is owned by LOWE'S


Yeah, I know Lowes was suppose to go in there. However, it was told that Lowes would go on one portion and then a new Supercenter further down to replace the one on 12th.

----------


## ou48A

> Heard WMNM going in at NW corner of 36th Ave. and Rock Creek Road.... Anyone else heard that?


That would be a good location. It should do very well as it’s a under served area.

----------


## Ettie

> If you are refrencing the property by Perfect Swing, that is owned by LOWE'S




Cleveland county assessor shows that parcel as owned by Perfect Swing and the adjacent part that's currently being farmed (or something) by Trinity Baptist Church.  Was this a recent acquisition?

----------


## kevinpate

> Heard WMNM going in at NW corner of 36th Ave. and Rock Creek Road.... Anyone else heard that?


Had not heard that.  Did you by chance mean the NE or SE corner?  There's a 7/11 on the NW corner of NW 36th and W Rock Creek.
Or is the market going in next to the 7/11?

----------


## venture

> Cleveland county assessor shows that parcel as owned by Perfect Swing and the adjacent part that's currently being farmed (or something) by Trinity Baptist Church.  Was this a recent acquisition?


I don't think anyone has provided any documented proof we can view on here. All "inside source" type of information that we can't verify since we aren't "in the know."




> Had not heard that.  Did you by chance mean the NE or SE corner?  There's a 7/11 on the NW corner of NW 36th and W Rock Creek.
> Or is the market going in next to the 7/11?


Yeah NE or SE corner would make more sense. At least it is safe to assume they are talking about 36th Ave NW...instead of 36th Ave NE. I think some people forget that there are pairs of nearly all the numbered streets in this city.

----------


## JimTrabersColostomyBag

> Had not heard that.  Did you by chance mean the NE or SE corner?  There's a 7/11 on the NW corner of NW 36th and W Rock Creek.
> Or is the market going in next to the 7/11?


Yeah... I'm geographically challenged at times.... NorthEast of 36th NW andRock Creek Road  is correct

----------


## cas

I was told this weekend the new Neighborhood Walmart would be at 36th & Tecumseh.  I sure hope not.  I don't want another Walmart in my neighborhood!!  Has anyone else heard?  I'm so sick of Walmart.  Why can't we get stores like Central Market that's down in Texas?  It blows away Whole Foods in my opinion.  I'm sure it's because of our liquor laws.

----------


## JimTrabersColostomyBag

36th Ave. NW and Rock Creek Road. NE corner for Wal-Mart Neighborhood Grocery
. Most of the construction happening at Tecumseh Road right now are buildings for medical professionals.

----------


## Boomer3791

I can confirm that this is definitely happening. It will be on the NE corner of NW 36th Ave. & Rock Creek. As a west side resident that hates negotiating the traffic on Robinson to get to Target, WalMart, homeland, etc., I'm very excited about having a Neighborhood Market closeby. The westside needs more grocery options, IMHO.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I can confirm that this is definitely happening. It will be on the NE corner of NW 36th Ave. & Rock Creek. As a west side resident that hates negotiating the traffic on Robinson to get to Target, WalMart, homeland, etc., I'm very excited about having a Neighborhood Market closeby. The westside needs more grocery options, IMHO.


This will be very handy for a few quick things, but it won't be able to compete with the new Crest Foods once it's completed.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> This will be very handy for a few quick things, but it won't be able to compete with the new Crest Foods once it's completed.


Amen to that.

----------


## cas

> This will be very handy for a few quick things, but it won't be able to compete with the new Crest Foods once it's completed.


Yes it will be handy and nice because the west side needs more options, but I am not happy that it's Walmart.  I'm so tired of Walmart.  They've brought a lot of jobs to our state, but I miss having true grocery stores to go to.  I go to other states and they have real grocery stores that are nice and clean and takes you back to what is was like when we were kids going to the grocery store.  Now it's just going to Walmart.  Nothing special about that whether its their superstore or neighborhood markert!

----------


## rcjunkie

> Yes it will be handy and nice because the west side needs more options, but I am not happy that it's Walmart.  I'm so tired of Walmart.  They've brought a lot of jobs to our state, but *I miss having true grocery stores* to go to.  I go to other states and they have real grocery stores that are nice and clean and takes you back to what is was like when we were kids going to the grocery store.  Now it's just going to Walmart.  Nothing special about that whether its their superstore or neighborhood markert!


Walmart Neighborhood markets sell groceries, what do you consider a "real" grocery store. I've been to Walmart, Target, Safeway, Kroger's, IGA, Albertson's, United, etc; etc;, and I have found that they all had the groceries I was looking for.

----------


## gamecock

I agree that we really don't need another Walmart market or another low-cost grocery store in general. We already have Walmart, Homeland, and Wright's IGA. 

What Norman needs is a Sunflower Market, a Whole Foods, a Trader Joe's, a Central Market, an Uptown Grocery. I'm very disappointed that the next two grocery store options will be Crest Foods (home of Rock Bottom Prices) and Walmart Neighborhood Market. It's just more of the same, and it seems like it may reduce the likelihood of something better coming along. 

If you have lived in other places around the country, you have seen that the options are far different (usually far better)...

----------


## MDot

> I agree that we really don't need another Walmart market or another low-cost grocery store in general. We already have Walmart, Homeland, and Wright's IGA. 
> 
> What Norman needs is a Sunflower Market, a Whole Foods, a Trader Joe's, a Central Market, an Uptown Grocery. I'm very disappointed that the next two grocery store options will be Crest Foods (home of Rock Bottom Prices) and Walmart Neighborhood Market. It's just more of the same, and it seems like it may reduce the likelihood of something better coming along. 
> 
> If you have lived in other places around the country, you have seen that the options are far different (usually far better)...


Meh, I'm not against Wal-Mart or Crest but I can agree with this. More specifically I'm not against Neighborhood Wal-Mart's, I don't really like their Supercenter.

----------


## JimTrabersColostomyBag

Sunflower Market is goint in the Downtown Shopping Center in the space vacated by OU 
next to the liquor store

----------


## RadicalModerate

I hesitate to say this--on account of it has something to do with violating the principle of "not judging a book by its cover"--but there just seems to be an inherent veracity connected with anyone hip enough to monikerize themselves as "JimTrabersColostomyBag".

Having said that, Post #19 is Poetry.
(i agree with the satire.  it is satire . . . ain't it?)

----------


## Soonerman

> Sunflower Market is goint in the Downtown Shopping Center in the space vacated by OU 
> next to the liquor store


Is that the old Hobby Lobby building?

----------


## JimTrabersColostomyBag

> Is that the old Hobby Lobby building?


Correct.....

----------


## kevinpate

Very happy to see something being plugged into the former HL on Main.  Even happier it is not a lower end establishment.  There are more than enough of those along that stretch.  Helps to offset the eh factor of the Dental Depot replacing the dead Grandy's building.  

Now, if only someone who knows how and wants to operate a food house would take on the old Carl's.

----------


## rcjunkie

> Very happy to see something being plugged into the former HL on Main.  Even happier it is not a lower end establishment.  There are more than enough of those along that stretch.  Helps to offset the eh factor of the Dental Depot replacing the dead Grandy's building.  
> 
> Now, if only someone who knows how and wants to operate a food house would take on the old Carl's.


If your talking about the one on Main next to the HS, it's sold and going to become a Taco Casa.

----------


## kevinpate

> If your talking about the one on Main next to the HS, it's sold and going to become a Taco Casa.


I was.  Good to hear.  I hope they have great success.  It's just sad to see a food haus fail when it sits on a high traffic count road, not to mention being next door to such a large and somewhat captive base of consumers.

----------


## rjstone208

> Sunflower Market is goint in the Downtown Shopping Center in the space vacated by OU 
> next to the liquor store


What's or who's your source?  When?

----------

